# Ride Deltas vs Rome 390's



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

I bought some Rome 390's a month ago, and all I can say is these things are pretty badass, beefy, padded but still light, and cheap for what your getting. They're pretty highly recommended on this forum, why I bought mine. Mine are going on a park board as well, (Never Summer Evo-r).


----------



## Snowfox (Dec 26, 2009)

Fusion said:


> So im 5'8 190 lbs, size 12 boots, 32 lashed boots, probably Ride Kink. What should I buy between the Ride Deltas vs Rome 390's and also the Ride ex. Its going to be used with a park board and I want my bindings to be somewhat responsive. I also have some problems with my knees and I was wondering if the Wedgies help any?
> 
> Rome 390 = $ 158.97 CAD
> Ride Deltas = $ 223.96 CAD
> ...


Where did you get these prices? Are they for next year because they seem awfully high...

Regarding specifically the EX bindings, if you go that route splurge a bit and get RX's. They have upgraded cant beds and are supposed to be a bit more park oriented than the EX bindings (which, to my understanding and experience are a "do it all" binding). 

I think we could probably find better prices for you (unless they're next years), even with the whole Canadian thing, but I might be wrong.


----------



## Fusion (May 23, 2010)

its my local shop + it's in Canada so a bit higher but i don't mind paying a bit more to support my local shop. Ill try to get the 390's since everyone likes them


----------



## Luburgh08 (Dec 28, 2008)

definintely go with the 390s they are the best bindings I have ever rode and I heard if you get the 2011 390s they come with canted footbeds anyways


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Given the pricing differences, it's an easy decision. Rome 390's are a great binding even at full retail anyways,.


----------



## DC5R (Feb 21, 2008)

Go with the 390s. They are responsive, but also forgiving enough should you have a sketchy landing in the park. I find the Delta's a little stiffer than I would like in the park.

BTW, which local store is this? I would love to know if they have an online site.


----------



## Fusion (May 23, 2010)

thanks for the suggestion's, im probably going to go with the 390's like i saide earlier and the store is Skateboards, Snowboards, Shoes, Streetwear and Urban Fashion | Empire Skate and Snowboarding Shop, Blog and Videos


BTW, the 390's aren't for sale because i want them haha


----------



## Fusion (May 23, 2010)

Just picked some delta's up for 167$, they had an error on their site and they didnt have 390's in my color


----------



## Fusion (May 23, 2010)

all snowboard gear is pretty much 40% off right now


----------

